# Tracksaw Deal on Amazon 50% off



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw this deal on Amazon and thought I would pass it on to the group. They have a tracksaw system available for $100. I bought one of these back when they cost about $250. I still use it and like it. Amazon.com: EZ Track Saw System 54" with NEW BASE SPECIAL PROMO: Home Improvement.

Bill


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

B, I owe you a big one! I had a Eurekazone track and smart table system years back. After a major theft, I did not replace it because of the price. I've missed it though. This discount is enough to draw me back in. I really like what's happened to the system except that it costs more than a serious table saw now, and it's no easier learning what to buy than it ever was. Maybe harder, since there are more pieces available. The insider lingo makes it tougher. I just ordered the Amazon deal.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Roloff said:


> B, I owe you a big one! I had a Eurekazone track and smart table system years back. After a major theft, I did not replace it because of the price. I've missed it though. This discount is enough to draw me back in. I really like what's happened to the system except that it costs more than a serious table saw now, and it's no easier learning what to buy than it ever was. Maybe harder, since there are more pieces available. The insider lingo makes it tougher. I just ordered the Amazon deal.


Your welcome. I think there naming system is insane but the tools work great. They also have a deal with a Universal edge guide. It will let you rip boards of unlimited length.

I haven't tried the edge guide but it looks interesting. 

EZ Tracksaw System 54" / Universal Edge Guide kit PROMO - Amazon.com

Bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great deal on a great guide system. Thanks for the alert, Bill.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

*Tracksaw deal back for black Friday 50% off*

They posted more tracksaws. They didn't last long last time.

Amazon.com: EZ Tracksaw System 54" with NEW SMARTBASE SPECIAL eurekazone: Home Improvement

Bill


----------

